# Shooting Glasses Preference?



## arnisandyz (Jan 5, 2007)

I've decided on Oakley Half-Jacket Asian Fit (yes I'm asian)  with VR28 lenses for general outdoor use and need to pickup some accessory lenses for indoor/low light shooting. Do you guys prefer the HI Yellow or the Clear for indoor range use?  

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 5, 2007)

No where a shootist like you, but I prefer clear, although the I have used yellow sometimes. But prefer the clear. But that is me.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Rich, If you mean a shooting "addict" like me you probably will be soon! Keep putting rounds through that HK and do a couple IDPAs when you get a chance. There is definitely a Martial Arts crossover into defensive shooting and no doubt you have the mentality for it.

I have a set of cheapy shooting glasses in both Yellow and Clear but the clear is a lower quality than the yellow so it may effect my decision. Actually they are both badly scratched and the clairity is so bad I ended up using my tinted lenses for my last indoor match. I think I also prefer the clear lenses. The yellow does add some contrast though if you can get used to them. For outdoor I highly recommend the VR28 or other light amber tint, especially if you shoot with a green Fiber optic sight, it really makes that green jump.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 5, 2007)

I prefer clear lenses, although since I wear prescription glasses, my choices are limited anyways.  

Since I work in a lab anyways, I simply ordered a separate pair of Uvex safety glasses:

http://www.vwrsp.com/catalog/product/index.cgi?object_id=0012191&class_id=5005994

These are very comfortable, and protect your eyes from the front, as well as from the top and both sides.  Also, you won't build up nearly as much fog, since they're better ventilated.

Back when I used contact lenses, I tried using ordinary shooting safety glasses (Remington brand), until a piece of brass that ricocheted off the wall, ended up slipping through the side spaces of my safety glasses.  Not pleasant, but I did remember to put the gun down before taking care of that piece of brass!  It took several days before the burn mark went away.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 5, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Back when I used contact lenses, I tried using ordinary shooting safety glasses (Remington brand), until a piece of brass that ricocheted off the wall, ended up slipping through the side spaces of my safety glasses.  Not pleasant, but I did remember to put the gun down before taking care of that piece of brass!  It took several days before the burn mark went away.



Had that happen to me before using a similar pair of glasses. Ever since then, I wear a ball cap when I shoot and its never happened since.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 5, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> Thanks Rich, If you mean a shooting "addict" like me you probably will be soon! Keep putting rounds through that HK and do a couple IDPAs when you get a chance. There is definitely a Martial Arts crossover into defensive shooting and no doubt you have the mentality for it.
> 
> I have a set of cheapy shooting glasses in both Yellow and Clear but the clear is a lower quality than the yellow so it may effect my decision. Actually they are both badly scratched and the clairity is so bad I ended up using my tinted lenses for my last indoor match. I think I also prefer the clear lenses. The yellow does add some contrast though if you can get used to them. For outdoor I highly recommend the VR28 or other light amber tint, especially if you shoot with a green Fiber optic sight, it really makes that green jump.



Does 1800+ rounds through the gun since I got it in November count as an addict?  

Yes scratches are a problem. Quality of the lense which effects the distortion factor is also an issue in any pair of glasses.

Actually for the Amber versus Yellow I preferred the Smith and Wesson Ambers to colors are wierd but the contrast was nice.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 5, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> I prefer clear lenses, although since I wear prescription glasses, my choices are limited anyways.
> 
> Since I work in a lab anyways, I simply ordered a separate pair of Uvex safety glasses:
> 
> ...




I have been hit by brass from those around me in the lens and in the head and on the nose and ..., all over. I have also have had an issue that caused a bad situation where there was basically an explosion in my hand. The clear Smith's I was wearing (* Wrap around *) did not allow the small parts that hit me in the face to hit me in the eyes. 

I also wear a ball cap even though I almost never wear one. Only on the Golf Course and now at the range.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 5, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Does 1800+ rounds through the gun since I got it in November count as an addict?


Good job Rich. I'll have you and Dave at the 3 gun and bowling pin shoots in no time!!!

I wear clear inside and yellow outside, S & W's cuz they are cheep or free. I have a pair of Zeiss that I wear to competition, very nice.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 6, 2007)

Marvin said:


> I wear clear inside and yellow outside, S & W's cuz they are cheep or free.


 Same for me...I'd eventually like to get a set of Wiley's or Oakleys (just for a little more choice as far as fit and size) but right now cheap S&W's are my friends


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 6, 2007)

Marvin said:


> Good job Rich. I'll have you and Dave at the 3 gun and bowling pin shoots in no time!!!
> 
> I wear clear inside and yellow outside, S & W's cuz they are cheep or free. I have a pair of Zeiss that I wear to competition, very nice.




Yes the S&W can be found at the Tractor Supply Company for about $10 Plus minus depending upon location and sales. They are in their safety / eye area. 

They meet or exceed the ANSI requirements. I use them when I ride my motor cycle and have been hit with them on with some nasty bugs and or rocks. Being the cost, if they get to scratched, I just go get antoher pair, or retire them to lawn mowing only. As I prefer to be able to see well while on a bike.  

But I have little experience with others, so take my comments with that in mind. 



PS:

Does this mean I have to get two more guns now? Awwww Man, that is going to be rough.   :lol:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2007)

I prefer clear glasses all the way.  The change to yellow is just kind've annoying to me.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 6, 2007)

For indoors I actually prefer the clear, and the amber for outdoors. Weather and lighting conditions will change that though.  Can't remember the number, but my primary ones are the Wileys that convert to goggles.  Work pretty good with NODs as well.

Jeff


----------



## modarnis (Jan 6, 2007)

I wear the Randolph Engineering Sporter glasses (looks like a Ranger XL, but built for prescription lens wearers) with prescription clears and clip on sun/color lenses.  I use a light orange lens for skeet,  yellow or clear for bird hunting depending on the sun, and just the clears for pistol targets.

THey come in a variety of sizes for different shapes of people.  What I like about them is the adjustable bridge which keeps the lenses from being displaced by a proper gun mount when hunting birds or shooting skeet.  They cost a little more, but one pair does everything I need


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 8, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Does 1800+ rounds through the gun since I got it in November count as an addict?
> .



Not bad! Might want to look into reloading, if you haven't already. Even with cheap 9mm available at WalMart at around $12.00 per 100 I can still reload better ammo for around $7.00 per 100.


----------



## bydand (Jan 8, 2007)

I like the clear inside and the amber outside.  Sometimes on a hazy day I'll change the lens over to a yellow tint just for better contrast.  I'll admit I also use Uvex safety glasses.  I like them because the frames are always the same and you can get extra lens cheap just about anywhere they sell welding or construction supplies.  Good visability, lightweight, quick to change color lens, and breath great.  Plus I'm a cheap bugger and use them for both shooting and work, so I only have to remember one type of lens to pick up in the different colors.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 8, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> Not bad! Might want to look into reloading, if you haven't already. Even with cheap 9mm available at WalMart at around $12.00 per 100 I can still reload better ammo for around $7.00 per 100.




I am thinking about it, but thinking is all I have done. I never said I was that bright.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 8, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I am thinking about it, but thinking is all I have done. I never said I was that bright.


 

Trust me...  If you can read and use calipers and a scale, then you'll be just fine, but that's a topic for later.


----------



## kempo7 (Feb 26, 2007)

Oakley Pro M frames with clear lens indoor and out.


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I prefer clear, although the I have used yellow sometimes. But prefer the clear. But that is me.


 
Me too...I make due with the cheaper safety glasses I can buy at hardware store...If it's good enough for machinists, then its good enough for me..I really hate wearing glasses..If I ever have to fire my weapon in the line of duty I won't have time to don my shooting glasses...


----------

